# R-line front bumper, part number



## DIESEL BEETLE (Jun 3, 2011)

*R-line front bumper The Beetle, part number*

Hi 

I have a couple of monts with my new 2013 The Beetle Turbo, i will post pics as soon as i get some things i have purchased, and some of the things i want to do with my car its to get the front bumper of the R-line, so i opened this post. 

I was wondering if someone or anybody does have the Front Bumper R-Line part number, i have tried to find it by anywere without succesful, thats why im asking for your help, i hope somebody can help me or some R-Line Owner on this forum 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

DIESEL BEETLE said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a couple of monts with my new 2013 The Beetle Turbo, i will post pics as soon as i get some things i have purchased, and some of the things i want to do with my car its to get the front bumper of the R-line, so i opened this post.
> 
> ...


 
I can probably get you the part numbers, but I want to warn you. Be sitting down when you hear the prices.


----------



## DIESEL BEETLE (Jun 3, 2011)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> I can probably get you the part numbers, but I want to warn you. Be sitting down when you hear the prices.


 
Yes, i know that, i will be sitting down and ready if when you can help me with hahaha, but hopefully not something disproportionate, if not so definitely would make an effort to buy it, when something gets me to the head nobody removes it from there until I do 

I would greatly appreciate it, thank you


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

DIESEL BEETLE said:


> Yes, i know that, i will be sitting down and ready if when you can help me with hahaha, but hopefully not something disproportionate, if not so definitely would make an effort to buy it, when something gets me to the head nobody removes it from there until I do
> 
> I would greatly appreciate it, thank you


 I believe the word that will best describe the cost is CARAMBA !


----------



## DIESEL BEETLE (Jun 3, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> I believe the word that will best describe the cost is CARAMBA !


 
Haha i have buy some RSI parts, for my other beetles, maybe prices could be similar (hope that), so i could have some idea, hope not to say CARAMBA!! haha


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

haha you must be rich, my brother said that new VW parts are out of this world in pricing until the wholesalers get them. And with new production, parts are limited at a premium price. 

I still like the older bumper, that is what made the car look so different.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow! This went better than I expected. These are unpainted, but not as much as I thought they'd be. :thumbup: 

Front Bumper Cover - 5C5-807-217-AN-GRU SOP COVER = $455 

Rear Bumper Cover - 5C5-807-417-F-GRU SOP COVER = $364 

I used the VIN from a 2013 R-Line we have in stock.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## DIESEL BEETLE (Jun 3, 2011)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Wow! This went better than I expected. These are unpainted, but not as much as I thought they'd be. :thumbup:
> 
> Front Bumper Cover - 5C5-807-217-AN-GRU SOP COVER = $455
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much man!!!  im really happy i thought they would be too much expensive, i will keep you in touch if i could buy it here in Mexico!!


----------



## RIP-335 (Nov 26, 2009)

Awesome! looking for the same


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Wow! This went better than I expected. These are unpainted, but not as much as I thought they'd be. :thumbup:
> 
> Front Bumper Cover - 5C5-807-217-AN-GRU SOP COVER = $455
> 
> ...


 I'm surprised at how cheap those are considering the prices for the front and rear valance, tempting


----------



## takashi24 (Feb 6, 2013)

How about the R-line diffuser? They are different compare to the 2.0 turbo ones.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

I'll check on the diffusers as well. I actually want those for mine so hopefully I don't shatter dreams with my findings. Stay tuned.


----------



## DIESEL BEETLE (Jun 3, 2011)

Updating to all, i came a few hours agoo from the VW Dealer and i have bought it  but here in Mexico its en Back Order  i hope can find it as soon as possible, its funy how that front bumper its made here in Mexico and we dont have it, i call to US and they delay 3 days to get it, but its more expensive than Mexico.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Does the bumper cover come with the blinkers and fog lights or is that extra?


----------



## DIESEL BEETLE (Jun 3, 2011)

Chris659 said:


> Does the bumper cover come with the blinkers and fog lights or is that extra?


 Everything its extra, and its expensiver than the front bumper (if we talk all the other parts to complete the bumper)


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I figured as much... Just wanted to bring that up for those interested in doing this swap. Figured since the bumper part numbers were posted with pricing it would be best to have all the necessary parts/pricing in one topic

R line hasn't grown on me yet but if they ever release a Beetle R bumper I'll be waiting in line


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> R line hasn't grown on me yet but if they ever release a Beetle R bumper I'll be waiting in line


This x a billion


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

Chris659 said:


> R line hasn't grown on me yet but if they ever release a Beetle R bumper I'll be waiting in line


only if the R bumpers dont cost an arm and leg....


----------



## DIESEL BEETLE (Jun 3, 2011)

Do you really guys thing some day could be avalible the Beetle R Bumper? 

Have you seen this beetle?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

DIESEL BEETLE said:


> Do you really guys thing some day could be avalible the Beetle R Bumper?
> 
> Have you seen this beetle?


Thats the r bumper!


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

I wish the aftermarket guys would follow these forums and see that there is a demand for the R type bumpers.

Maybe a forum member that has a connection to an aftermarket body parts supplier could encourage the start of R type parts.


----------



## DIESEL BEETLE (Jun 3, 2011)

No thats no the Beetle R bumper check this out



Look the diferences  the Beetle R front bumper is not avalible in anywhere, and it wont be, cuz its just a concept, its diferent when we have a line production, like R-Line wich its our OEM option or make that adaptation.

That is a Golf R front bumper  look great isnt true?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

DIESEL BEETLE said:


> No thats no the Beetle R bumper check this out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I dont like the actual r bumper at all, I always thought it was like the golf r one. Much rather have that golf r looking one.


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

DIESEL BEETLE said:


> Do you really guys thing some day could be avalible the Beetle R Bumper?
> 
> Have you seen this beetle?


Pretty sure that is a photoshop job (If you look at the crease between the bumper and hood there is distortion and blurring. If that bumper existed I would buy it!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Pretty sure that is a photoshop job (If you look at the crease between the bumper and hood there is distortion and blurring. If that bumper existed I would buy it!


Its not chopped that car has been at a few shows


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

drtechy said:


> Its not chopped that car has been at a few shows


The picture was photoshopped but I guess not for the bumper then. Was it a one off modified Golf R bumper or aftermarket kit? :beer:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tunerjetta29 said:


> The picture was photoshopped but I guess not for the bumper then. Was it a one off modified Golf R bumper or aftermarket kit? :beer:


I wish I knew, it looks great!


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

DIESEL BEETLE said:


> Do you really guys thing some day could be avalible the Beetle R Bumper?
> 
> Have you seen this beetle?



where is the turn singal on the bumper??


----------



## DIESEL BEETLE (Jun 3, 2011)

Is not photoshoped

do you still thinking its a photoshoped?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I WaNT ThAT BuMPeR!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah that does look really good! 

So is that a golf R lower half molded into the top half of a beetle bumper?

Also what brakes are those?


----------



## DIESEL BEETLE (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes!!! its half Beetle bumper on the top and Golf R Bumper in to the lower, those Brakes are from Golf R too


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Now to find a golf r complete bumper/grilles for sale...


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

DIESEL BEETLE said:


> Is not photoshoped
> 
> do you still thinking its a photoshoped?


I didn't think the entire bumper was photoshopped but something was tweaked, on the picture i was commenting on you can see above the J on the front license plate a blur or smudge that isn't camera distortion.

Car looks great though, still wondering how the heck you mold two urethane bumpers together 

:thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Plastic welding, I've gotten front lips molded in before like that

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I would love to get my hands on the "Concept Beetle R" Bumpers and add the bigger spoiler. This look on the Concept Beetle R is amazing. It's to bad they never actually made the Beetle R. I would have bought it in a heartbeat!


----------



## SleepE (Aug 26, 2013)

*Bettle R*

They do make it and in a convertible as well. Check www.vw.com





Vwguy026 said:


> I would love to get my hands on the "Concept Beetle R" Bumpers and add the bigger spoiler. This look on the Concept Beetle R is amazing. It's to bad they never actually made the Beetle R. I would have bought it in a heartbeat!


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

SleepE said:


> They do make it and in a convertible as well. Check www.vw.com


That isn't the Concept R beetle. Simply a revised front and rear fascia.........


----------



## DIESEL BEETLE (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Just updating to you this arrives today  and again thank you so much Dscot8r!2 for the part numbers!! i will update to you when i have it mounted on my Beet


----------



## Yorch (Sep 19, 2001)

Maybe the same company that made the "Jetta R style bumper" made the beetle style R one

Look the bumper for Jetta MK6


----------



## dogkr (Aug 28, 2013)

DIESEL BEETLE said:


> Hi Just updating to you this arrives today  and again thank you so much Dscot8r!2 for the part numbers!! i will update to you when i have it mounted on my Beet


Where is the other parts? 
grilles, bolts and nuts... whatever.

and no front parking sensors?


----------



## DIESEL BEETLE (Jun 3, 2011)

dogkr said:


> Where is the other parts?
> grilles, bolts and nuts... whatever.
> 
> and no front parking sensors?




The other parts i havent buy them, because the other parts are expensiver than the only front bumper, so im gonna to use only grilles while i can buy the other things, no, no front parking sensors


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

ive talked to the guy with the white beetle with the r style bumper before. his English sucks and google translator didn't help that much but he said it was a one off bumper and didn't really care to give any other details.


----------



## DIESEL BEETLE (Jun 3, 2011)

I have some news to you  what do you think? I had to adapt the grills those are not the originals, but maybe after i can buy all the other things


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks fantastic! Great job!


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

*Bumper*

I like your new look. I also like your wheels can you tell us what size they are and how much they weigh.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, first time seeing those Helios wheels on a Beetle, nice!

Plus, I like the job you did on those grilles, this is very unconventional, and I :thumbup: like it! Kudos for doing stuff "outside the box"


----------



## DIESEL BEETLE (Jun 3, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Looks fantastic! Great job!



Thank you


----------



## DIESEL BEETLE (Jun 3, 2011)

12TURBO said:


> I like your new look. I also like your wheels can you tell us what size they are and how much they weigh.



Yes they are Helios Wheels 19" tnx bro


----------



## DIESEL BEETLE (Jun 3, 2011)

Chillout said:


> Wow, first time seeing those Helios wheels on a Beetle, nice!
> 
> Plus, I like the job you did on those grilles, this is very unconventional, and I :thumbup: like it! Kudos for doing stuff "outside the box"




I will put more pics of me car in a new post  yes i havent seen another The Beetle with Helios wheels, i had to do that on the grills it doesnt look bad but... i think im not convinced at all, i dont know if will be put the original the best


----------



## takashi24 (Feb 6, 2013)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> I'll check on the diffusers as well. I actually want those for mine so hopefully I don't shatter dreams with my findings. Stay tuned.


Hi,

Any update?


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

takashi24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any update?


I'm being told $121 from my parts dept. I've ordered one. :thumbup:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Pretty sure that is a photoshop job (If you look at the crease between the bumper and hood there is distortion and blurring. If that bumper existed I would buy it!


That's just the shadow from the hood emblem.


----------



## zetagemini (Apr 25, 2013)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> I'm being told $121 from my parts dept. I've ordered one. :thumbup:


Do you have the part nr?

I think i've found the right and left diffusers:

LEFT 5C5854661E 9B9

RIGHT 5C5854662E 9B9

But the central diffuser? And is there a version with parking sensors? I have them


----------



## zsqure (May 1, 2012)

Beetle looks great with the new bumper. 
I hit a deer this past week with my beetle, its at the body shop now and I have asked about putting the r-line bumper cover on it.
Will let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## zsqure (May 1, 2012)

Just got a call from the body shop, according to the body man the '12 and '13 beetles have different front fender part numbers, and VW could not tell the body guy if the bumper cover would fit on my '12 BEETLE. So, rather than risk losing the front cover money I just went with the original bumper cover.:banghead:


----------

